

Ask HN: Anyone else getting invalid cert for HN? - geerlingguy

In Chrome, I&#x27;m now getting NET::ERR_CERT_AUTHORITY_INVALID when trying to load https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;.<p>If I open up Safari or FireFox, it loads fine...
======
valarauca1
Cert looks fine in FF:
[https://i.imgur.com/W7RWBhw.png](https://i.imgur.com/W7RWBhw.png)

Also no issue in chrome (39.0.2171.65 m):
[https://i.imgur.com/tEQVCP6.png](https://i.imgur.com/tEQVCP6.png)

------
opless
Nope, looks okay here. Sha1 Thumbprint follows: ‎da 4f f2 2d 77 27 ca 03 7e c4
5a cc e8 0a 8c db 97 c2 32 2f

TLS 1.2 and AES 128 GCM ECDHE RSA

What do you get?

~~~
geerlingguy
Same thing, but saying COMODO is invalid CA. I can't remember deleting any
root certs, but it must just be me. Strange.

------
aroch
If you have OCSP checking turned on you'll occasionally get this error with a
cloudflare backed site.

